# Crap!!! Can large P's eat red clawed crabs?



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

I had to temporarily house my little red claw crab in my large RBP tank for a couple days. I figured, with a few feeders in there, he wouldn't bother the little crab, since the crab hides all the time anyway, and is very skittish. Well, after 3 days, he is gone--no sign of him at all. He would come out at night with the lights off, so I am almost sure my P got him. My concern is this--the crab's shell. Can P's eat and digest such a hard object? I mean I would think the crab's shell and hard pincher claws wouldn't digest properly, and could get lodged in my P. I am worried about a possible intestinal blockage. He hasn't eaten since the crab disapeared.







What do you P experts think????? Thanks in advance!


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

There eating fish skulls and most other things, I don't think that you need to worry about digestion.

Only time will tell, good luck man.


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

I used to feed my Medinai live crayfish and didn't have any problems with it!


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

gbert15 said:


> I used to feed my Medinai live crayfish and didn't have any problems with it!


Claws and all?


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

I put crays in my tank all the time. The P's always get em eventualy, but some last a long time. I never had a serious injury from the crays attacking or from them being eaten.


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

gbert15 said:


> I used to feed my Medinai live crayfish and didn't have any problems with it!


Yup! I'm quite amazed how my fish strategizes on how he'll eat the crayfish! He attacks the rear end and when he gets a bite he tries to pull the cray out of it's defensive position(in the corner of the tank with claws raised up)! But after a while, I became quite cautious so I always clipped the claws of the crayfish before putting it in the tank!


----------

